
Anti AirBnB Propaganda Spreading Through Union Hotels in SF - Red_Tarsius
http://imgur.com/XXhLCTZ
======
paulhauggis
This is why the Unions aren't as good as everyone seems to think.

They prevent new technologies and industries from starting and it only hurts
the overall consumer. This is one example, another is the prevention of Tesla
from selling to consumers directly, and yet another is the fact that Detroit
has no public transportation (the Unions used their lobbying power years ago).

------
Red_Tarsius
The original thread
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sanfrancisco/comments/37w0wp/anti_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sanfrancisco/comments/37w0wp/anti_airbnb_propaganda_spreading_through_union/)

